# FT5ZM - AMSTERDAM ISLAND 2014

## rv3mi

2014      AMSTERDAM ISLAND.

http://www.amsterdamdx.org/

P.S.    new one,        :Smile:

----------


## UA3RRT

.
 ?

----------


## RA3QTT

> .
>  ?


-      .

----------


## R3DE

*Alexey uy1if*,    5   


 :Razz:  ..

*  10 ():*

 ,     .    ?

----------


## R3DE

*R3DZ*, 
 :Razz: 
       5 . :Razz: 

    40 ......   4   :Razz: , . ( ,   ... )

----------


## R3DE

.

----------


## R3DE

,       :Sad: .   -    15. .

----------


## 3

QRZ.COM   ,    ,      .

----------


## R3DE

*3*, 

  :
http://www.clublog.org/charts/?c=FT5ZM

----------


## UI8-189124

.      . ,   -      QRP  18086?   ...

----------

R3DZ

----------


## UI8-189124

> *UI8-189124*, 
>     40 . , ,   ?


,  .     .  ::::

----------


## HFuser

> QRP  18086?


    ,   ?       QRP-?  **    RDA,  -  QRP,  -  DX,  -     ..         , ,     - ,         .          CW-,      ?

----------


## R3DE

*UI8-189124*,     


   ,    .  ,    :Razz: 
  ,      .
 ,    ,    ...

----------

vlape

----------


## R3DE

*HFuser*, 
, ,   !

----------


## 3

,    QRZ.COM    ,     
.

----------


## rv3mi

7  (10, 12, 15, 17, 20, 30  40 ).
  QSO RTTY,       :Smile: 

  .   -      ....

   80   QSO        

    80       -    .    -  12- .

----------


## RX6LQ

.

----------


## RX6LQ

ClubLog  12 QSO,  LoTW    .

----------

4 QSO  LTW
  12  2014

----------


## UT7TA

QSL   Clublog  FT5ZM  .  LOTW   5-10  (    12.05.   20.05.)

----------


## 3

?

----------

